# Bellator 87 Pick the Card



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Bellator FC 87 takes place in 4 days January 31st at 8:00 PM Eastern. If you would like to compete against other forum members picking the winners for this card, send me a pm with your choices for the 10 fights before the event starts. If they add anymore fights to the card try to send picks for the new ones. Whoever gets the most right will receive 500,000 credits, and if you get 10 out of 10 it will be doubled. 




> David Rickels vs. Lloyd Woodard
> Will Brooks vs. Ricardo Tirloni
> Saad Awad vs. Guillaume DeLorenzi
> Thiago Michel vs. Alexander Sarnavskiy
> ...











Picks sent by:

AlphaDawg
John8204
OUSOONERSOU
OHKO
IcemanCometh
kantowrestler
Stun Gun
Cowgirl


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

im in


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jan 5, 2013)

Here we go again 

Sent from my HTC Ruby using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I'm in again


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

I'm in.


----------



## IcemanCometh (Mar 9, 2007)

I am in and picks sent.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

By the way why is everyone saying Bellator's going into PPV?


----------



## IcemanCometh (Mar 9, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> By the way why is everyone saying Bellator's going into PPV?


It probably has something to do with Eddie Alvarez's case against Bellator. I believe in a hearing for an injunction Bellator said if they did a PPV Eddie would be a big part of the show-ME.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Pitbull is out 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

So right now it's just speculation.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

I'm in. I'll send picks later.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

No problem the more the merrier, you have 6 hours to make the picks after all. They just need to be in when the prelims start at 8 pm Eastern here:

http://www.spike.com/shows/bellator-mma/live

and of course the main card airs on Spike tv.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Well, no way in hell I'm winning this. It's like I tried to pick every single fight wrong.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

:laugh: These prelims
2-3 though I should be 4-1


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Everybody is 2 and 2 or worse so far except 3-1 OU guy.


edit: Etherington just won have to go check again.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jan 5, 2013)

Yay I'm not the worst off for once  

Sent from my HTC Ruby using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Aaand another wrong pick. I think I'm 2-4 at this point. Not too bad....right?


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

4-4 currently. What a mess...


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jan 5, 2013)

I actually have done really well tonight 

Sent from my HTC Ruby using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Bellator 87 pick results for...

Stun Gun


> Nick Kirk :thumbsdown:
> John Schulz :thumbsdown:
> Karl Etherington :thumbsup:
> Cody James Stamann (fight canceled)
> ...


Cowgirl


> David Rickels :thumbsup:
> Saad Awad :thumbsup:
> Will Brooks :thumbsup:
> Alexander Sarnavskiy :thumbsup:
> ...


kantowrestler


> Lloyd Woodard :thumbsdown:
> Ricardo Tirloni :thumbsdown:
> Alexander Sarnavskiy :thumbsup:
> Saad Awad :thumbsup:
> ...


IcemanCometh


> Rickels :thumbsup:
> Delorenzi :thumbsdown:
> Tirloni :thumbsdown:
> Sarnavskiy :thumbsup:
> ...


OHKO


> Lloyd Woodard :thumbsdown:
> Guillaume DeLorenzi :thumbsdown:
> Will Brooks :thumbsup:
> Alexander Sarnavskiy :thumbsup:
> ...


John8204


> Lloyd Woodard :thumbsdown:
> Guillaume DeLorenzi :thumbsdown:
> Will Brooks :thumbsup:
> Alexander Sarnavskiy :thumbsup:
> ...


OUSOONERSOU


> Lloyd Woodard :thumbsdown:
> Guillaume DeLorenzi :thumbsdown:
> Will Brooks :thumbsup:
> Thiago Michel :thumbsdown:
> ...


AlphaDawg


> Lloyd Woodard :thumbsdown:
> Alexander Sarnavskiy :thumbsup:
> Will Brooks :thumbsup:
> Guillame DeLorenzi :thumbsdown:
> ...


Here were the fight results...



> NICK KIRK VS. TONY ZELINSKI
> 
> Result: Tony Zelinski def. Nick Kirk via split decision (29-28, 28-29, 30-27)
> 
> ...


Link

Thanks for playing again. And the winner... with an amazing 80 percent was Cowgirl. Nice work. Sending the credits out now you earned it. 

Bellator 88 is on the 7th if anybody wants to play again.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jan 5, 2013)

Hopefully I can parlay this victory into UFC 156 

Sent from my HTC Ruby using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well I didn't do overly horrible.


----------

